# Paphiopedilum bud development



## Anca86 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,

I have a Paphiopedilum bellatum (that's what the label says) and it developed a bud sheat about 4 months ago. Nothing is happening. The pot is on a windowsill and it gets water once a week and calcium.
What should I do?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2020)

It's blasted, sorry. Also the mature leaves don't look well. Also, I don't believe its bellatulum. Wow!


----------



## Anca86 (Oct 26, 2020)

NYEric said:


> It's blasted, sorry. Also the mature leaves don't look well. Also, I don't believe its bellatulum. Wow!


The marks on the leaves are from transport.
I am so sorry for the bud. Do I leave it or...? Why did it blasted? 
How can one say what Paph is only by the leaves? 
Thanks


----------

